# Stealth Evo 495



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Watch this space  I'm awaiting its delivery. Dennis has been a total champ!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Hahaha you boys crack me up, another converted south aussie! You can blame Minny Salticrak


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congatulations Ben on your new purchase. May you blood it's hatch with many fish.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

*Watch this space* Will be uploading pictures before you know it with mods to come!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

No pictures of the mods please, they're all ugly buggers.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

where is it?


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Hahaha scater no doubt 

Stealth! It is in qld still.. should hopefully get it within the next two weeks. I've been hassling Dennis the poor bloke. I'm super excited and keen to get it here asap!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't sweat it mate. ...the Stealth Fishing Club SA (SFC) will wait for you before the launch at the end of the month....
Minny is our founder and Man at Arms....further info on this event can be sourced via his majesty. 
Over to you Minny!
Ive seen Leo's. ....what colour is yours Ben?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Gday crack!
The "glass boys" will be out schnappa catching in earnest.... 8)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

haha  Gus is our founder for sure! I think your the man at arms Stealth .. crack.. all wine and cheese here mate  and a webber full of schnappps!

Stealth, I ended up getting orange tip and rear with a white hull. Same colour as the one in the for sale section here! We will all be out very soon for sure, gonna head over to catch Leoboys this week to have a chin wag


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sob!
The family of glass is finally growing....for years ive toiled and sweated on the day more would arrive.....islandboy chipped in but alas he is off yonder and catches great fish!....then minny,,,, well,,,, the rest is history. 8)

I reckon the only reason minny has not super pimped his glass i he has been bowhunting with me.....but hes not giving up for the winter as I have...but im gunna pull the evo out of storage and give it a few more goes before I hibernate for the crappy winter we have here.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

salticrak said:


> You croweaters gonna get a pull again? or is it just a social,scenic paddling club down there with cheese and wine afterwards?


You guys get a pull after a paddle? Different scene up there I guess! ;-)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Not all of us swing that way salty


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth combined the two 
bowfishing out of the yak.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

If your interested I can take you to a spot ive bowfished with a mate....awesome fun indeed....carp are like scrub bulls when hit...go mad they do!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Haha stealth I'd be keen to see you line one up mate!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Im flat out travelling and camping for the next few weeks till anzac day....after that ill pop down to see if the buggers are still there....
hey ben where is your glass?


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

My glass is being driven from brisbane to adelaide as we speak


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmmm ive heard of this situation more than once from a stealth supplier promising delivery several days before it actually arrives but then using excuses for the failed promises.....honesty is the best approach when dealing with south oz customers....from historical POV...your yak should arrive today or tomorrow if it was promised last monday tuesday....ill admit the east coast boys get prompt service however as its a captured market and more demand.....common fault is to look afterthe immediate market and be laxydaisy on the growing ones that are slow to pick up....places a badtaste in your mouth when sitting around with fellow yakers talking about it....but the product is still good for wha its designed for....if there was a model of 495 with a lower nose (how often are we gunna place in a 40lbs fish) for australia it would be awesome....thatnose just gets turnedaround in high winds if ya not careful


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm with Salti on this one too... I'm in Townsville... bought my 465 from DennisT at AKS, the courier company failed to deliver on the Friday afternoon as their ONLINE CONSIGNMENT CHECK had it for delivery at that date. When I phoned the Townsville depot, they contacted the Brisane depot and was told... in her exact words... "They'd forgotten to load it on the truck". After I expressed my disappointment with their service (read that as cracked the $hit$ big time) they had it loaded and I had it the following Monday afternoon. So yeah... it's not necessarily the distrubutors fault, to be honest Dennis and Tom's service has been far above what I call standard. Kudo's to both of them for what they've done for the offshore kayak fishing scene here in Aus ;-) 
And at the end of the day... if a package arrives a couple days later than expected... it's not the end of the world ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

agreed 
this is not to discredit suppliers...It was a small bitch


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Stealthfisha said:


> Hmmmmm ive heard of this situation more than once from a stealth supplier promising delivery several days before it actually arrives but then using excuses for the failed promises.....honesty is the best approach when dealing with south oz customers....from historical POV...your yak should arrive today or tomorrow if it was promised last monday tuesday....ill admit the east coast boys get prompt service however as its a captured market and more demand.....common fault is to look afterthe immediate market and be laxydaisy on the growing ones that are slow to pick up....places a badtaste in your mouth when sitting around with fellow yakers talking about it....but the product is still good for wha its designed for....if there was a model of 495 with a lower nose (how often are we gunna place in a 40lbs fish) for australia it would be awesome....thatnose just gets turnedaround in high winds if ya not careful


Adrian,

I must admitt I am surprised to see this comment, nevertheless happy to clear a few things up.

Interstate delivery not only requires more time (than local) as they need to be wrapped, but As Salti and Spansker make reference to, Courier companies do not always do certain routes everyday. Our schedule is often based on this.

Our schedule is also based on when I have a Staff member from our sister company available to help me wrap the ski. These skis need some serious wrapping, which require more than just me to wrap them.

It also goes without saying that if a ski requires some in house mods - Like this one did, it usually takes a bit longer than a standard ski too. When I have a few that need to be modified - Like I did last week into this week, I usually try to get them all done in one or two sessions, then wrap them all together as well - this way I can keep the momentum for certain tasks.

Adrian, these are not excuses they are fact.

I agree honesty is the best policy. I was honest from the Start. In an email exchange I mentioned that I would *try* get it ahead of a few others that needed to be prepped (Which although it did not expedite it too much - I did), and that it would arrive either Late Last week, or sometime this week. Which it will.



Stealthfisha said:


> transit issues arose post indicated delivery


Once again - Indicated delivery was always this week.

Nevertheless - Thanks for your feedback, I will strive to get my interstate deliveries even more efficient 

PS - Ben - Enjoy the ski mate, I look forward to seeing you getting into some monsters ;-)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Some speak for themselves salticrak  haha,

Cheers Dennis I appreciate it! Looking forward to getting out on it mate and having a sounder working to go with it! 
Hopefully get onto some tuna down K.I next season or better yet head up to qld with minny to visit salticrak!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Yeaaah buddy! So its arrived in Adelaide!

Failed to see that by the time I started work! So pickup is Monday! Getting keen as peas!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

The new generation has started Stealth power
look out tuna.


----------



## greeny03 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi All. With the Stealth Yaks, will the rudder take a bit of punishment? When coming into shore and rolling it or grounding the Yak, does the rudder or keel get damaged?


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

G'day Greeny, not sure as of yet mate - you should ask the QLD boys, but minnys takes a flogging and still goes alright


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

So it arrived  
Tis a bit big on the getz haha!

So first we unwrapped her, installed and sealed the rudder..


Next on the agenda was to make a carry trolley. Minny doing some adequate welding..



Saw these Green Machine wheels on another trolley build and used them as they are very wide and flat. Plastic, no bearings - went over sand like a dream (aslong as your yak ain't too heavy full of crap!) $12 each from K-mart!


Frame work.. We put foam on the insides and taped.. Will post a photo tomorrow of how it looks in use.. 


Etrex 10 to be mounted - Gus had it laying around so I paid him off so I could have my lucky hands on it cheers mate! Thing is brand new..

We ended up blooding the yak out down south.. After I launched I was waiting for minny to get his sh!t together to come out.. I love how I had EVERYTHING in the centre hatch.. I thought F&^K it, I'm gonna attempt to sit side saddle straight away, if it tips i'll lose nothing.. boom.. side saddle - Amazing couldn't believe how stable this thing is and how confident it makes you feel.. paddles like a dream.. Will never go back to plastic..

Since I still need to install a pulley system for the anchor.. I had to tie up to minny anchored.. which due to the wind caused my stern to face where we needed to fish.. Minny goes.. Just swing your legs around and sit backwards.. and relax and lay back on the deck.. My initial thoughts where.. F&*K that! But I soon realised if I wanted to fish ahaha I needed to..

With ease I was sitting backwards, I can't get over how versatile these kayaks are.. I could never do what I have so far.. with my old wilderness systems ride..

I will start doing more modifications tomorrow.. looking forward to it and will keep pictures and updates! Cheers fellas!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

cant work out which one is the yak
hehehe


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Haha cheers Salti - love it

CAV - Jeez as minny said which one is the kayak haha makes me feel a little better with mine on my roof!

So today I did some more modifications..

Installed the fish finder onto the centre console, with some cable gland off the hobie website.. installed some chopping board as here in SA we do a bit of bait fishing, damn you lucky qlders with warm water..

Stuck down some foam to house the transducer in the side hatch.. just my luck.. a big blop of fibreglass glue right where it needed to be mounted.. had to sand that down.. and now ive selley'd the foam in.. I also created a foam block to house the battery which I will fix to the bottom of the yak to hold it.. ensures it wont move.. Still need a mount for the gps - that'll come next week and I need to get a Rail blaza rod holder.. and secure the hatch from flipping on it arse when I open it!

Pictures to follow..


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking good starting to take shape.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Cheers Minny, sure is  now just need time for the selleys to cure!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Installed the transducer yesterday. I spent today cleaning up the wiring with some p-clips and another cable gland like the top one. Connected to the battery.. boom works, now I just hope the transducer does the same tomorrow! Going to the onk with the missus.. !


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

About time you took her out you selfish person hehehe,,
Good luck hope all goes well..


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

All did go well  Sounder works a treat! However putting the damn paddle in the hatch has caused stress on the paddle, got a stress crack on the outside to reinforce now, I will NOT be doing that again what a joke!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Took it to a fibreglasser locally.. ?The blade has bowed and it needs a whole new fibreglassing to both sides to ensure it won't crack. Didn't think a paddle worth $175 would be so prone to this? I've only used it twice!!!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

They are not prone to this. That being said I am not aware of many people who are putting their one piece paddle inside the hatch.

This sort of thing has never happened before simply because putting the paddle the hatch is not ideal. Particularly if it has been forced in.

Whilst the paddle is able to fit - because of the shape of the blades it needs a fair bit of precision to get it in without placing stress on it.

That been said I'll give you a buzz on monday to see how we can help you


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to put my paddle in the hatch at times when driving. It can be done but there is a technique, From memory it had to start with the blades facing a particular way and then rotate it at some point, there was no pressure applied to get it in.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Dennis I would appreciate this.

bruus - I know mate, I gathered that - and I had been putting it in fine, put it in that day and I felt that it was going in wrong so I took it out only to find it bowed. Just am extremely upset that it took barely any extra pressure to cause this. Particularly when It was the second time using it and I paid $175 for a decent paddle


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Ben 
looks like I no what paddle I will go for now
that should be replaced under warranty
for the amount of money you have spent.
recon I will go to Rays outdoors I can buy 3 for that money.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Minny said:


> Ben
> looks like I no what paddle I will go for now
> that should be replaced under warranty
> for the amount of money you have spent.
> recon I will go to Rays outdoors I can buy 3 for that money.


Minny ,

Unfortunately forcing a paddle Into the hatch is not normal use and not grounds for warranty replacment. I did however offer to have the paddle repaired free of charge, however I Beleive Ben said he had already sent it in.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Minny said:


> Ben
> looks like I no what paddle I will go for now
> that should be replaced under warranty
> for the amount of money you have spent.
> recon I will go to Rays outdoors I can buy 3 for that money.


Strange comment. Apparantly the amount you pay decides whether warranty applies now? So if I pay $40k for a car I should be allowed to drive it off a cliff but not if I pay $20k? Enjoy cramming your $60 paddle into the hatch pal.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I wasn't forcing the paddle into the hatch as such - however I understand warranty terms and conditions. I appreciate the offer DennisT as this would have rectified it regardless and in theory would have acted as a warranty. But as I have left it with a fibreglasser already I cannot guarantee they have not started work on it.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

,,,,,,


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

well Ive got no complaints Dennis. And can someone tell me which Rays Outdoors has equivelent paddles at 1/3 the price??? lol


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Blooded some snapper the other day with Minny and Leoboy.. We quickly installed an anchor kit (Cheers Minny) and we brought the drill so I quickly installed a Ram mount and rod holder on the day too! Noticed a small crack under the front end of the Kayak too, must of been from putting the yak down on the dirt (some small gravel around). Picked it out and rounded it so it won't continue to crack, roughened up the hull and filled it with some selleys aqua epoxy for the time being, sanded it down put over a gloss clear.. further sanding.. and looks and feels tight as. Will be covering the front and rear with some keel ezy when funds improve!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Do stealth kayaks come with instructions?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope, just mojo.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

bruus said:


> I used to put my paddle in the hatch at times when driving. It can be done but there is a technique.


Sounds dangerous I think if you cant use a mobile phone while driving you probably should not be trying to put a paddle in a hatch.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

benjiaka said:


> Noticed a small crack under the front end of the Kayak too, must of been from putting the yak down on the dirt (some small gravel around). Picked it out and rounded it so it won't continue to crack, roughened up the hull and filled it with some selleys aqua epoxy for the time being, sanded it down put over a gloss clear.. further sanding.. and looks and feels tight as. Will be covering the front and rear with some keel ezy when funds improve!


Hmmmm - bit of a worry Ben getting a crack in the brand new Kayak. Glass does look great and is lighter than plastic, but you do need to take a bit of care with it. My fibreglass sit in kayak is hanging in the shed with a broken nose after its last white water trip !


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

CAV said:


> not all of em, just ask bruus


Hey I caught 2 Spotties on Friday and a yakka just to top it off. But maybe I should take the yak back and say its faulty.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Cool story bruus

Yeah solatree it's all good it's wear and tear and means I'm getting good use out of it. I'm wrapped the the yak regardless I love it and wouldn't go back to plastic


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

good on ya ben....tight lines....will see you after the holidays


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

The first holes are always the hardest!

Got my PB Snook 82cm over the west coast this weekend. Was an awesome trip! The yak needs a good clean and polish now! Loving it. Just need to perhaps mount my GPS, knife and pliars yet, which would make it much easier. Also need to attach something to keep the hatch from flying back too yet!


----------

